# TiVo Stream -- replace weekly?



## HiKent (Nov 2, 2006)

I was a winner & got my stream on release. Set up in the office & worked well once the IOS software was released.

Last night moved it to the entertainment system & it won't progress past blinking light mode. If I go to settings, I see the stream & it's IP address. Browse from the computer & get "congratulations, you've networked you TiVo" banner. Try "setup your stream" from the iPad app & get "TiVo Stream found, step 1 checking software version, Failed, pls try again". Repeating doesn't help. Retrying in office didn't help.

Reset button also doesn't help -- there is no reset button.

Just my 2 cents. I'd bet hardware is fine -- except for the lack of way to reset to factory settings. Crazy there's no way to reset unit.

Kent


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You may want to try rebooting your switches and routers.


----------



## HiKent (Nov 2, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> You may want to try rebooting your switches and routers.


Been there. Done that. TiVo sending a replacement (but doesn't know when).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've moved mine, and unplugged it, a few times and it still works fine. The move on yours must have triggered something else.

Dan


----------



## HiKent (Nov 2, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I've moved mine, and unplugged it, a few times and it still works fine. The move on yours must have triggered something else.
> 
> Dan


What I find most disturbing is that the box seems to basically work -- ie responds to a web browser -- but that there was no way to try to reset it.

As part of my "project" when I relocated the stream, I moved my internet service from cable to DSL. In doing that the DSL modem also locked up and couldn't be reset -- until I got a special "reset utility" from that tech support. Another example of a box without a simple reset switch. Fix the DSL, reprogram the router for PPPoE, and then the stream is non-reponsive (all of the 20+ other internet devices worked fine -- it's amazing how many wireless boxes there are these days).

Anyway, TiVo isn't anywhere near perfect in software distribution. Seems a hardware reset would be in order. It will be annoying (and expensive) to have to get a box exchanged because of some software flaw.

Kent


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There might be a way to reset it. Try going to...

http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo

it has a few different reset options. Maybe one will help

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> There might be a way to reset it. Try going to...
> 
> http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> ...


I guess the project code name was Silverstreak. Either that, or the Stream will do something special with Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor movies ...


----------



## HiKent (Nov 2, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> There might be a way to reset it. Try going to...
> 
> http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pointer. I guess the port is opened later in the boot process because I can't connect to it. I appreciate the tip.

BTW, where did you find the reset port #? And I also think VideoRedo is one on the nicest pieces of software I've ever used.

KEnt


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In the iPad app there is a button in the settings section that says full system information. Clcking that launches Safari with that port. I also did a port scan. The one right before it 49151 is also open, but doesn't seem to be a web server. 

Thanks for the kind ords on VRD. We appreciate it. 

Dan


----------

